# Pets of the TPF!!



## IByte

Just thought I have a little fun and share the love for animals, especially my dog Cody...squirrel!.






PS. I don't have an account with Flikr or Photobucket, I could drag and drop, but I didn't to compress and ruin the quality of the photo.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## 480sparky

My two 'inside' cats:

Mittens:









Chubby:








And some of my 'outside' cats:

Jet:








Peaches:









Fluff:








Dale:









Roy:








Scooter (checking out a squirrel in _his_ tree):


----------



## DorkSterr

Cute cats!


----------



## Overread

Sparky - you're that guy that has all those cats



 aren't you 

*Gah darn auto embed of youtubes!*


----------



## mishele

My lil man Reggie!!


----------



## 480sparky

Overread said:


> Sparky - you're that guy that has all those cats...........



No, I claim just two.  The rest are feral and I set out just enough food and water to keep 'em around to keep the local rodent population in check.


----------



## paigew

Our dog Nisha (taken a few years ago but it was already on my flickr account  )




Nisha by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler

This is my Cat Delilah: 






This is my Dog Cleo (a Greyhound):






Together, they are known as 'Little D' and 'Big C'.


----------



## Dominantly

Bailey- 7yo ragdoll


----------



## Frequency

What a catastrophe Sparky is surrounded by 

Lovely


----------



## jaxx419

I've posted these photos before, but here are my two fur babies.

Lanie 





Hatteras


----------



## jaxx419

Dominantly-- I love Bailey's attitude in pic #2! Lol


----------



## 480sparky

Frequency said:


> What a catastrophe Sparky is surrounded by
> 
> Lovely



No problems....most of the outside cats make themselves scarce, and useful, by going out and hunting.  My two inside fuzzbutts eat more cat food than all the outside cats combined.


----------



## Joel_W

Here's our cat Evil. The name should tell you all you need to know :lmao:




DSC_0013 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSC_0001_01 by jaw101, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/72485364@N08/6732845703/
DSC_0013 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

IByte, why don't you open up a Flickr or photobucket account. Both are free and easy to do. Most here use Flickr rather then Photobucket.


----------



## cgipson1

One of my favorite shots... my Koko in my girlfriends arms, with his head hanging back over her arm upside down! He wont usually let me get his eyes... he looks away from the camera.






Koko Upside Down by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig

Sophie - About 9 years old





Casey - About 9 months old


----------



## baturn

For those who don't know, supporting members can upload photos directly from their own files. It shows up as a thumbnail but one click delivers an almost full screen, full res image that should satisfy even those who complain that small images are difficult to critique.


----------



## IByte

Joel_W said:
			
		

> IByte, why don't you open up a Flickr or photobucket account. Both are free and easy to do. Most here use Flickr rather then Photobucket.



With your guys eye popping photos, and continued photog peer pressure I might have to lol


----------



## Overread

baturn said:


> For those who don't know, supporting members can upload photos directly from their own files. It shows up as a thumbnail but one click delivers an almost full screen, full res image that should satisfy even those who complain that small images are difficult to critique.



You don't even need to be a supporting member - the galleries on the site are now open to all members (supporting members get increased storage space).


----------



## IByte

baturn said:
			
		

> For those who don't know, supporting members can upload photos directly from their own files. It shows up as a thumbnail but one click delivers an almost full screen, full res image that should satisfy even those who complain that small images are difficult to critique.



...exactly what I did, but it has come to my attention that thumbnails are rarely used .


----------



## jaxx419

Joel_W said:
			
		

> Here's our cat Evil. The name should tell you all you need to know :lmao:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/72485364@N08/6732845703/
> DSC_0013 by jaw101, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/72485364@N08/6732843965/
> DSC_0001_01 by jaw101, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/72485364@N08/6732845703/
> DSC_0013 by jaw101, on Flickr



Joel-- evil reminds me of my old cat, Scarn (the name came from the tv show The Office ... "freeze! Detective Michael Scarn") 

Is evil full grown? Scarn grew up to be a huge cat.. Baby tigerish.   He's with my ex now. 

On my iPhone and can't figure out how to grab the IMG link... 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73913035@N06/6904150109


----------



## cgipson1

jaxx419 said:


> Joel-- evil reminds me of my old cat, Scarn
> 
> Scarn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Nice cat! hahaha...  that duck is my Koko's favorite toy! Loves to play fetch with it!


----------



## jaxx419

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Nice cat! hahaha...  that duck is my Koko's favorite toy! Loves to play fetch with it!



Thanks! He's a baby and treated those ducks like his own babies. He would put them in his water bowl too (along with my ponytail holders) I would tell him that duck can't swim.


----------



## IByte

Confirms why cats are not to be trusted Oo.


----------



## IByte

Ok, got my Photobucket account created.  Now for the real test


----------



## MTVision

Here is my devil cat, Minos.  She's got really cute ear tufts!


----------



## kundalini

I've only had her a week.  Most of the time she is under the sofa.  Name is pending.


----------



## IByte

MTVision said:


> Here is my devil cat, Minos.  She's got really cute ear tufts!


That cat looks like its waiting for you sleep so it can suck your breath away Oo.


----------



## Mach0




----------



## cgipson1

Man Those are some SERIOUS EARS! lol! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Mach0

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Man Those are some SERIOUS EARS! lol! Beautiful dogs!



Thank you


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> I've only had her a week.  Most of the time she is under the sofa.  Name is pending.



Yay!!! She came out from her hiding space!!


----------



## paigew

our kitty Monroe who passed 3 weeks ago at 13yrs




IMGP2524 by paige_w, on Flickr




IMGP2357 by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

=( Sorry, Paige.


----------



## BlackSheep

Aw, paige I'm sorry for your loss. It looks like Monroe had lots of character. 

We also lost our old girl about a week and a half ago:






She was 20 years old, and lived a good long life. She was the diva of the house.

Our other kittens are Lucky and Karma:






(Not the best photo, but a personal favourite since that was one of the first times they were both hanging out on the couch with me)


----------



## chuasam

Nose


----------



## bogeyguy

Jazmine; 


Jazmine by bogeyguy12, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

I've posted this one before but it was handy.


----------



## mjhoward

"Miller"


----------



## cgipson1

mjhoward said:


> "Miller"



Spoiled Rotten, right?  lol! Lovely dog!


----------



## mjhoward

cgipson1 said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Miller"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiled Rotten, right?  lol! Lovely dog!
Click to expand...


You got it!  Thanks


----------



## Sammie_Lou

This is my Golden Retriever, Enzo. =)




DSC_0527 by SLampear88, on Flickr


----------



## Josh66

05181127 - square by J E, on Flickr




2011120823 by J E, on Flickr


----------



## Mach0

There are more cat owners than dog owners on this site lol.


----------



## Josh66

Mach0 said:


> There are more cat owners than dog owners on this site lol.


LOL, I was noticing that too.

The last 5 years or so are basically the only time in my life that I didn't have a dog...  As soon as we get out of this apartment, I'll be getting another one.


----------



## Mach0

I've only owned one cat in my entire life.... I am much more of a dog man. Some cats are cool though. If only I was so allergic to them.


----------



## o hey tyler

kundalini said:


> I've only had her a week.  Most of the time she is under the sofa.  Name is *pending.
> *



Dude... That's her name. Pending... Pendy for short.


----------



## 480sparky

Mach0 said:


> I've only owned one cat in my entire life.... I am much more of a dog man. Some cats are cool though. If only I was so allergic to them.



Why would you want to be allergic to cats?


----------



## IByte

Mach0 said:
			
		

> There are more cat owners than dog owners on this site lol.



I was thinking that since cats are more or less self sufficient(flabby tabby), photogs can concentrate on their work.


----------



## Don Kondra

Another dog person here 

This is Miss Ruby @ 10 weeks, first day in her new yard.







Fetch @ six months.






Learning to stay out of the kitchen @ 9 months 






Cheers, Don


----------



## 480sparky

My next-door neighbors' Schnauzers, Joey and Flick:


----------



## 480sparky

Four furry fuzzbutts, who were all adopted a couple years ago:


----------



## Bossy

Here's one bunny <3 Shes a Flemish Giant, and at 6 months old is about 9lbs <3
Miss Lady



And Miss Sam


----------



## chuasam

Mach0 said:


> There are more cat owners than dog owners on this site lol.


 There are also more PC users than Mac users..that doesn't mean that the PC is superior.


----------



## Mach0

480sparky said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only owned one cat in my entire life.... I am much more of a dog man. Some cats are cool though. If only I was so allergic to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to be allergic to cats?
Click to expand...

Damn phone..... I meant wasn't..... Lol. Whoops


----------



## Joey_Ricard

They are not as mean as they seem, but yes they are pit/shepherd mix soon to be 5 yrs old.




Dogs on Steep Hill by Joey Ricard, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Mach0 said:


> There are more cat owners than dog owners on this site lol.


I've had dogs all my life it seems.  After Monty passed away, I just don't want another dog right now.  He was one hard-headed Jack Russell.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/215339-monty-archives.html


----------



## Mach0

kundalini said:
			
		

> I've had dogs all my life it seems.  After Monty passed away, I just don't want another dog right now.  He was one hard-headed Jack Russell.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/215339-monty-archives.html



I hear ya. I have had a couple of special ones in my day.


----------



## Joel_W

jaxx419 said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's our cat Evil. The name should tell you all you need to know :lmao:
> 
> 
> DSC_0013 by jaw101, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0001_01 by jaw101, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0013 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> DSC_0013 by jaw101, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel-- evil reminds me of my old cat, Scarn (the name came from the tv show The Office ... "freeze! Detective Michael Scarn")
> 
> Is evil full grown? Scarn grew up to be a huge cat.. Baby tigerish.   He's with my ex now.
> 
> On my iPhone and can't figure out how to grab the IMG link...
> 
> Scarn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Click to expand...



Wow, just checked your picture, and they sure look like twins.  Evil is only  5 months old, so who knows how big he will get. He eats like there's no tomorrow, and will sneak any of your snacks if you leave them laying around. Come to think of it, he takes right after me.


----------



## CMfromIL

Here is Penelope.  She hardly ever sits still long enough for a picture.  Next time I'll try to get one where she is on the hardwood for a little more contrast!







And this is 'big boy' who lives next to our koi pond.


----------



## cgipson1

chuasam said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are more cat owners than dog owners on this site lol.
> 
> 
> 
> There are also more PC users than Mac users..that doesn't mean that the PC is superior.
Click to expand...


And there is no reason to even bring that up, is there?


----------



## IByte

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> And there is no reason to even bring that up, is there?




Weeeeeell....


----------



## blackrose89

I have the most beautiful cats!! But I am biased  






















Elegant cat by blackrose1981, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

Angel, nice pair of cats. Photo #1 is just super.


----------



## kassad

DSC08322.jpg by Grover of the North, on Flickr


----------



## bazooka

Lucy!




Lucy by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## bazooka

Btw, O|||||O, I nominated your cat/bug pic for Feb POTM.


----------



## o hey tyler

These are a few that I took of my grandfather's dog, Max. He's a Sheltie.


----------



## jowensphoto

Roxy, our 10 year old deaf American Bulldog










And I don't know why, but I like this one.


----------



## jowensphoto

Bazooka, what kind of dog is Lucy? She's so adorable!


----------



## bazooka

jowensphoto said:


> Bazooka, what kind of dog is Lucy? She's so adorable!



The shelter told us she's part Rot and Dachschund (cue laughter).

Here is another that have posted a few times before....




Lucy by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

This cat I'm baby-sitting just rocks

strobe:





natural light:


----------



## 12sndsgood

muckluck  one of our two cats




mucky2 by JayC photography, on Flickr

Kira our chiquita  part chow part akita, often confused for a shiba inu




kira1 by JayC photography, on Flickr


----------



## IByte

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> This cat I'm baby-sitting just rocks
> 
> strobe:
> 
> natural light:



Don't get me wrong 2wheel great pictures and I like cats(somewhat), but the natural light one is down right spooky.....it's the eyes lol.


----------



## jowensphoto

bazooka said:


> jowensphoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bazooka, what kind of dog is Lucy? She's so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shelter told us she's part Rot and Dachschund (cue laughter).
> 
> Here is another that have posted a few times before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr
Click to expand...



Wow! What a combo! We used to have a rot, but he had to be put down after suffering bone cancer. I have some nice film prints around the house somewhere... need to scan them onto here!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

IByte said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cat I'm baby-sitting just rocks
> 
> strobe:
> 
> natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong 2wheel great pictures and I like cats(somewhat), but the natural light one is down right spooky.....it's the eyes lol.
Click to expand...


Thanks! I prefer controlled lighting over "compensating for available light" with angles, camera settings, etc etc =)


----------



## bazooka

jowensphoto said:


> We used to have a rot, but he had to be put down after suffering bone cancer. I have some nice film prints around the house somewhere... need to scan them onto here!



That must have been difficult.  My mind sometimes imagines what it would be like to lose Lucy, or rather, what it will be like when the time comes.  It pales in comparison to people who have lost children, but I have no children yet so I can't make that comparison.  Bottom line, death sucks.


----------



## o hey tyler

2WheelPhoto said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cat I'm baby-sitting just rocks
> 
> strobe:
> 
> natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong 2wheel great pictures and I like cats(somewhat), but the natural light one is down right spooky.....it's the eyes lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I prefer controlled lighting over "compensating for available light" with angles, camera settings, etc etc =)
Click to expand...

ARE YOU SAYING YOU ARE NOT A NATURAL LIGHT PHOTOGRAPHER?!?!?!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

o hey tyler said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong 2wheel great pictures and I like cats(somewhat), but the natural light one is down right spooky.....it's the eyes lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I prefer controlled lighting over "compensating for available light" with angles, camera settings, etc etc =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ARE YOU SAYING YOU ARE NOT A NATURAL LIGHT PHOTOGRAPHER?!?!?!
Click to expand...


----------



## jowensphoto

bazooka said:


> Bottom line, death sucks.



Deep...

LOL sorry... I tend to address uncomfortable situations with terrible humor.


----------



## Bossy

:lmao:​


----------



## Rosy

OMG - dogs and photography THE PERFECT COMBINATION. All i need now is chocolate!!!!!!!!!

Buddy and Stewey




DSC_3736 by casualapproach, on Flickr


----------



## Rosy

bazooka said:


> Lucy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr



BUDDY STEWEY WANT LUCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazooka

LOL.  Lucy could probably use a friend.  We're getting tired of her barking at the neighbors through the fence in the backyard.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate

10-1 by Audible_Chocolate, on Flickr


----------



## Geaux

Presley (Left) and Grace Lynn (right) -- wife is a huge Elvis fan 
















Chihuahua/Weenie Dog mixes (both) aka CHIWEENIES.


----------



## Josh66

bazooka said:


> Btw, O|||||O, I nominated your cat/bug pic for Feb POTM.


Sweet!  Thanks.

I have posted it before though (probably some time in May of 2011) - not sure if that disqualifies it or anything...?


----------



## cepwin

Here's mine  .. I also have a greyhound 




editedited by cepwin, on Flickr


And a white-cap pionus




marco by cepwin, on Flickr


----------



## MacHoot




----------



## davesnothere11

My two Dumeril's boas were lying together as I was headed out.





Skully and Maddy together by davesnothere11, on Flickr


----------



## Mach0

My boy was catching some sun from the skylight


----------



## Netskimmer

Here are a few of our German Shepard 'Zookie' Don't ask, I didn't name her. She's an old girl but she's healthy. She is friendly and always carries herself with a stoic dignity. I would love to post pics of my St.Bernard but he doesn't stay clean long enough.


----------



## IByte

Netskimmer said:
			
		

> I would love to post pics of my St.Bernard but he doesn't stay clean long enough.



A dirty dog is a happy one I know all to well lol.


----------



## manaheim

Kundalini... you gotta post that one of your pup looking out of the shed.  Love that shot.

LOVE that Golden Retriever shot.  That's so them.  Bright and HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!

Mish, love you shot of your rat... errr... dog. 

We have four cats, but I only have smaller images of two of them currently... 

Here they are as kittens...











But look out... Maine Coon Cats get BIG.  18lb each at a year old and they appear to still be growing.


----------



## Mach0

manaheim said:
			
		

> Kundalini... you gotta post that one of your pup looking out of the shed.  Love that shot.
> 
> LOVE that Golden Retriever shot.  That's so them.  Bright and HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!
> 
> Mish, love you shot of your rat... errr... dog.
> 
> We have four cats, but I only have smaller images of two of them currently...
> 
> Here they are as kittens...
> 
> But look out... Maine Coon Cats get BIG.  18lb each at a year old and they appear to still be growing.



Your  cats are beautiful.


----------



## manaheim

Mach0 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kundalini... you gotta post that one of your pup looking out of the shed. Love that shot.
> 
> LOVE that Golden Retriever shot. That's so them. Bright and HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!
> 
> Mish, love you shot of your rat... errr... dog.
> 
> We have four cats, but I only have smaller images of two of them currently...
> 
> Here they are as kittens...
> 
> But look out... Maine Coon Cats get BIG. 18lb each at a year old and they appear to still be growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cats are beautiful.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  They're handsome devils, those two.  Esp the orange one.  He looks so much like a lion sometimes it's alarming.  One swipe of those giant paws could probably take my head off. 

Actually, the most beautiful one is Josephine, but I haven't got a picture of her online.  I'll have to put her and Smudge up later.


----------



## MonicaBH

Far be it from me not to include my boy!  I was playing around with my new-to-me Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 lens.  His face is a little dirty but meh.




DSC_1505 copy by monicabh, on Flickr

Graycen:



DSC_1367.jpg by monicabh, on Flickr

Lucky:



DSC_1333.jpg by monicabh, on Flickr

Reilly:



DSC_1373.jpg by monicabh, on Flickr

There are more, less camera friendly, animals here.  I'll work on getting them uploaded and posted soon.


----------



## yessi

My QH Buddie, this was taken in '07 need to get some updated shots of the feller

This photo was taken on July 1, 2007 using a JVC GR-D770​.only pic i had of him and its not even a good one. Was taken off my camcorder and its so blurry and overexposed. 
​


Just A Headshot by yessi_t, on Flickr




As The Sunlight Fades by yessi_t, on Flickr

My Shih-Tzu female Munchkin. 

This photo was taken on February 8, 2012 using a Canon PowerShot SX20 IS.
not a very good picture of her either but ive just recently started learning about shooting quality pics and going for the whole manual mode 




Just Chillaxin by yessi_t, on Flickr​


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## kamelean

My cat Kipper batting at the fishtank. More of a snapshot, but he doesn't stay like this for long.




Catfishing by kamelean, on Flickr


----------



## myko5

A recent shot of my Black lab while messing with some lighting. Kids wouldn't sit, so I had him do it. He will do anything for a dog bone.


----------



## RedVixen81

This is my cat Al.



Al by RedVixen81, on Flickr

And this is my pug Butter.



Butter by RedVixen81, on Flickr


----------



## zhound

This is pebbles.


----------



## vipgraphx

I hate cats 

Tino



tino by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Misha



misha by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

vipgraphx said:


> I hate cats



That's Ok... they probably don't like you either!


----------



## IByte

Cats steal your breath while you sleep Oo


----------



## cgipson1

IByte said:


> Cats steal your breath while you sleep Oo



Not mine.. he snuggles up to me under the covers, and keeps me warm.. and his purring is very relaxing... lulls me to sleep!


----------



## 480sparky

IByte said:


> Cats steal your breath while you sleep Oo



That's just a vicious rumor started by the Easter Bunny and the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## InnatelyKait

The "hellcat" Skeeter





Wiley the Boggle (Boston Terrier/Puggle Mix)  Poor guy just had an endoscopy to remove a sock from his tummy.  Also, best animal subject ever.


----------



## OscarWilde

Sierra! My 7 year old black lab




Zoey my 5 year old (in a red shirt that says "Pooh", lmao) yellow lab!




Together! Forever!


----------



## vipgraphx

cgipson1 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cats
> 
> 
> 
> That's Ok... they probably don't like you either!
Click to expand...

Dog is mans best friend, cats are witches best friends.


----------



## cgipson1

vipgraphx said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cats
> 
> 
> 
> That's Ok... they probably don't like you either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dog is mans best friend, cats are witches best friends.
Click to expand...


That's cool with me! Blessed be, Bro!


----------



## gsgary

My best mate Archie






And Cloud


----------



## gsgary

cgipson1 said:


> vipgraphx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Ok... they probably don't like you either!
Click to expand...


Archie loves cats, but he couldn't eat more than 1 a day


----------



## TimGilbertson

Frankie the Doberman Pinscher: our studio assistant.


----------



## FSJeffo

My Aussie Shep - Whikkey:




JM


----------



## kundalini

This is Gabby.  I've only had her a couple of months (rescued from kill shelter).  She likes to sit on top of my Flipside bag..... probably because there is a gripped Nikon D700 with the Holy Trinity inside.       (shot at ISO6400)


----------



## TheKenTurner

KITSCHY!






COBY!


----------



## ShootFL

My wifes bunny, i got it for her birthday in December. She named him honey... "honey bunny" lol


----------



## Kaytlin

This is my black pug Angel, she is 8 now.
View attachment 5857
My cat CC who is 18.


My two ferrets Sid and Ellie (named after ice age characters). Sid is on the left, Eliie on the right.

Another funny photo of Angel.


----------



## AlanE

Blaze is a 5yr old Australian Cattle Dog I adopted around a year ago, we enjoy each others company




Logon by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Another Bad Idea by Nokinrocks, on Flickr




Ridin' by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Mach0

AlanE said:
			
		

> Blaze is a 5yr old Australian Cattle Dog I adopted around a year ago, we enjoy each others company
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokinrocks/6797797739/
> Logon by Nokinrocks, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokinrocks/6772824105/
> Another Bad Idea by Nokinrocks, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokinrocks/6812632951/
> Ridin' by Nokinrocks, on Flickr



ACD's are cool !


----------



## AlanE

I agree but they will keep you on your toes...


----------



## Kazzy

This is my Milly and Murphy. Milly is the one lying down.


----------



## bhop

This is Queso.  You might notice that blood on his nose.. unfortunately, he has incurable cancer in his nasal passages, so he gets constant nosebleeds, but he's a tough little guy.  Still hangin' in there even when the vet predicted he'd be gone by now.  




Dinner Time by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## IByte

bhop said:
			
		

> This is Queso.  You might notice that blood on his nose.. unfortunately, he has incurable cancer in his nasal passages, so he gets constant nosebleeds, but he's a tough little guy.  Still hangin' in there even when the vet predicted he'd be gone by now.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhop73/6907947275/
> Dinner Time by bhop, on Flickr



Sorry to hear that, pets in general become part of the family and just as hard to see them pass.  Nice photo and I would print that pic and keep it close.


----------



## cgipson1

Sorry to hear that, Bhop! Cats are special buddies...


----------



## Geronimo

Jack



Jack Attack by 'skimo, on Flickr

Cody



Cody by 'skimo, on Flickr

Qivliq 



Speak softly by 'skimo, on Flickr


----------



## BigDaddy1970

Our GSD "Liberty"


----------



## jd64848704

This is Daisy Mae, my 7 year old Mini-American Eskimo/Aussie Mix

 Photos taken today with my new Canon   BTW-Hi, I'm a newbie!


----------



## ericz83

Had to get in on the action.. This is my baby, Tigger .. or Tiggy for short


----------



## DorkSterr

NIK_4422 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## BlackDog's

Really enjoyed looking through everyone's pets. What a gorgeous crew!

Here's my boys;

Sundance

 


PICT0017 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr

Butch




PICT0099 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr

Wyatt




PICT0053 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## SoulfulRecover

My fat little piggy


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## Carny

Chloe:



IMG_5991 by Carny Clickr, on Flickr




IMG_7257.jpg by Carny Clickr, on Flickr


----------



## IByte

Bump


----------



## PinkDoor

Thanks IByte!


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Britt

I really wish my dogs would sit like that!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## AlanE

P1060002 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Mach0

Britt said:
			
		

> I really wish my dogs would sit like that!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner



Lol. It takes a lot of practice. Add to the fact that they were just running around like maniacs in the yard for 30 mins.


----------



## Mach0

AlanE said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokinrocks/7577962568/
> P1060002 by Nokinrocks, on Flickr



Now that's cool! Lmfao!!!


----------



## irishguy0224

one of my pooch 




IMG_8693 by K McGuckin, on Flickr


----------



## clipse




----------



## topazsol




----------



## raygunboost

I'd post my pet but sadly he died 10 year's ago lol. I did not have a camera at the time so I could not capture the moment's ;(.


----------



## raygunboost

Also there seems to be alot of cat's on this thread lol. Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Z3phyr

In order from oldest to youngest:


----------



## rokvi

Celeste's "Norbit"








[/URL] [/IMG]

My "bear".






[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## The Barbarian

"I have *no idea* how that bone got in here."


----------



## The Barbarian

Taken with a Pentax *stDS and a 1.2 55mm Nikkor-S


----------



## topazsol

I love this thread! Everyone's animals are so beautiful!


----------



## aavivi

Apparently I posted in the wrong thread, and yes, dog/cat ratio is way out of whack.  Left to right are Jake, Dallas and Zeke:

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## Don Kondra

Ruby and My bird bath 






Cheers, Don


----------



## Derrel

Julius Caesar, aka J.C., aka "Little Man". He lived through the George Bush era, the two Bill Clinton terms, the two terms of George W. Bush, and through most of the first year of the Obama administration...


----------



## MonicaBH

My Natty girl





Zellie





StiXxX





StiXxX, Zellie & Clyde





All four!


----------



## Z3phyr

A few more from today...


----------



## Kazooie

Various saltwater tanks, oh and my tortoise as well.


----------



## TheFantasticG

This is Sir Tucker. He specializes in attacking anything under a blanket as well as looking incredibly abused when we have human food and he doesn't.


----------



## macpro88

My puppy Heidi! She really isn't a puppy anymore, but she sure as heck acts like it sometimes. Adopted her from the local shelter, had a broken leg when we got her.

We don't really know what breed she is for sure, but she deff has some Shepard in her as well as some Chow.


----------



## aavivi

Z3phyr said:
			
		

> A few more from today...



Awesome ears!!!

Sent from my stone tablet using semaphores


----------



## Mach0




----------



## superasian

My baby Bo! I can't believe he's turning 6 this September, it's so sad  To me, though, he'll always be a puppy. He's a havanese x bichon mix.


----------



## pixmedic

Bear the Husky

View attachment 15292


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## DorkSterr

ND4_0454 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## laynea24

Awe!!


----------



## IByte

...it lives!!! Oo


----------



## richnmib

My 4 year old red Doberman, Maximus


----------



## haynie90

The very large and photogenic family cat


----------



## jlo24141

View attachment 26404His name is Syntax. He kinda lives in the yard now because he is too fast to catch.


----------

